# The Complete Meat Cookbook



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of The Complete Meat Cookbook by Bruce Aidells and Denis Kelly Photography by Beatriz Da Costa Illustrations by Mary DePalma

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've owned this cookbook for a few years now. I actually took it off the shelf again with Bruce's pending visit, something I've not done for some years now. Mine is the 1998 edition. I was cooking some flank steak and thought I'd see what was recommended. Competent advice. I'd like to see some discussion of how this particular cut has a thinning taper from one end to the other and is difficult to cook to the same doneness throughout. 

I was pretty impressed with it when i got it. I learned some things which I've incorporated and grown beyond. I'm somewhat less impressed with it now, but I'm older, more experienced and more jaded. A lot of it seems obvious now. Which means it's a good book for beginners. 

I too would quibble with Complete, but it's respectable in its coverage. 

Certainly worth looking at for home cooks. I think his Complete Sausage Book is better for me to still learn from. But I like sausage.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Flank steak, in the past, did have that taper, Phil. But I've noticed the past few years that the ones I buy have an even thickness throughout.

I've no idea if the meat industry has decided to trim them that way or what. But I appreciate it, whatever the reason is, because they cook so much more evenly now.

I also use a pinner, and that sure helps with any tough cuts like flank steak.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They're still tapered in my neck of the woods.


----------

